# 10lb downrigger balls at bud light meeting



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I cast some downrigger balls the other day and made more than I need. I had 6 but sold 2 so I have 4 left to sell.

I will bring them to the captains meeting for the bud light in case anyone needs some or needs spares. They are 2 10lb finned weights with brass eyes for $45.

I'll wear my ugly bright yellow shoes so I will be easy to find.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Interested in these if you still have them. I Pm'd you my cell #.


----------

